
Google+ Fails Because It Makes You Feel Like a Loser - yoshizar
http://www.thinkhardly.com/home/google-fails-because-it-makes-you-feel-like-a-loser
======
throwaway5250
Wanted to love it, but in truth it always felt like a puzzle that I didn't
understand.

